# A new metal stickshot!



## Alister (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok so for my first upload, i chose my new metal stickshot made from an old small hack saw frame. I first saw the hack saw and was thinking of what i could use it for. just recently i had been working on a wooden stickshot
that works very well, so i thought to myself that would make a great stickshot if i bent it correctly. And here is the final product..

..Thanks Alister


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks good mate.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It looks nice, but I think you're losing a lot of power with that much cord between the rubber and the pouch. But it IS quite nice anyway.


----------



## Alister (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks guys it shoots really well and is very accurate. and i don't loose that much power with that much cord but i loose a little bit im thinking of modifying it a bit


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Not bad at all; I'd shorten the string and lengthen the elastic though.


----------



## Alister (Jul 3, 2011)

Im thinking of doing that tomorrow


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Of course I LOVE seeing another scrounger! Hearty congratulations on making something useful out of a piece of junk.

Personally, I find that very heavy bands on a stick shot do not work for me. If your current arrangement is working well and is accurate, stick with it for a while. You can always change it later after you become better acquainted with your device.

I was interested in your use of the string for band attachment. I tried the bit recommended by some on here of having a length of tubing at the pocket, supposedly to make it open properly. But with that arrangement, I sometimes got the ball coming back at me!

When You shoot it, are you twisting the pouch. Frankly, with the string and a single tube, I cannot see that it would make much difference.

Good job ... carry on!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Alister (Jul 3, 2011)

Charles said:


> Of course I LOVE seeing another scrounger! Hearty congratulations on making something useful out of a piece of junk.
> 
> Personally, I find that very heavy bands on a stick shot do not work for me. If your current arrangement is working well and is accurate, stick with it for a while. You can always change it later after you become better acquainted with your device.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Charles
im not sure what you mean by twisting the pouch when i shoot








but yeah i like it it is accurate powerful and very fun to use.

..Alister


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Alister said:


> Of course I LOVE seeing another scrounger! Hearty congratulations on making something useful out of a piece of junk.
> 
> Personally, I find that very heavy bands on a stick shot do not work for me. If your current arrangement is working well and is accurate, stick with it for a while. You can always change it later after you become better acquainted with your device.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Charles
im not sure what you mean by twisting the pouch when i shoot








but yeah i like it it is accurate powerful and very fun to use.

..Alister








[/quote]

When shooting a normal slingshot, you have two bands coming back to the pouch. You place the projectile into the pouch and grip it side-to-side. Suppose you are shooting in the upright position, so the fork tips are pointing at the sky. When you draw, your thumb nail is toward your face or body, depending where your anchor point is. By twisting the pouch, what I mean is that when you draw, you rotate your hand 90 degrees so that your thumb nail is facing upward toward the sky (or downward toward the ground). Some on the list, notably Dgui, advocate twisting the pouch to avoid fork or hand hits.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Alister (Jul 3, 2011)

Aaaah I see what you mean now. Well no I don't twist my hand when I shoot I have some strategys on how I shoot but I dont think I've ever twisted my hand. I'll have to give it a try.

..Thanks Alister


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i use tubing elastic instead of the string, it gives it a bit more spring in the shot,, john


----------



## Alister (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll have to try that. So many new things to try!









..Alister


----------

